
A Short Talk about Richard Feynman (2005) - tosh
http://www.stephenwolfram.com/publications/short-talk-about-richard-feynman/
======
fruitcake
There are some comments in this old discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7021502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7021502)

